# Jimmy Dean Commercial.



## Corey123 (Apr 8, 2007)

*Jimmy Dean Commercial And Others.*

Has anyone seen this TV commercial? It's shown in several different scenes.

In this one particular one, there's the guy who is usually dressed up to look like the sun. 

Then there's the Afro-American guy who plays the moon (there's also a guy playing a cloud in some).

In the beginning of the commercial, the moon guy is playing a cresent moon. At the end of the commercial, the guy is a full moon, and the sun guy asks the moon guy; "Want some breakfast?" The moon guy says; "No thanks, I'm full already".

I thought that was cute and funny!


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 8, 2007)

I've seen them, they all are so cute, love the Sun !!


----------



## Corey123 (Apr 8, 2007)

I also like the one where the sun guy and the moon guy do the eclipse thing!

"Could you please schedule another eclipse for tomorrow?"

Then there's the one where the sun guy answers a battery of questions from the little girl while he's making breakfast.


----------



## Constance (Apr 8, 2007)

I love those commercials!


----------



## Corey123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Yes, they ARE so cute and funny!


----------



## callie (Apr 8, 2007)

I agree!  These are my favorite commercials these days.  The Burger King people need to hire the Jimmy Dean people for their advertising.  (IMO)


----------



## Katie H (Apr 8, 2007)

I've seen them, too.  They're refreshing.  Pleassssseeee!  The Burger King folks really need to change their commercials.  Hardy's are pretty lame, too.  Almost insulting in some cases.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 8, 2007)

I love the one where Mr. Sun is talking with his daughter. Her expressions are priceless..She is soooo cute!!


----------



## mudbug (Apr 8, 2007)

I have not seen these.  WHY have I not seen these?????


----------



## shpj4 (Apr 8, 2007)

I really enjoy those commercials.  They are fun and you remember the product.  That is a way to judge a commercial - after you see it do you remember what the product was and if you do then that is a great commercial.


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 8, 2007)

Me again, I also love the cow commercialsfor Wisconson Cheese, I chuckle at them all the time, so cute!


----------



## auntdot (Apr 8, 2007)

Agree with sjpg4, sorry if I got that wrong, the commercials are right on point.

When the commercials come on I rarely pay any attention, but those riveted me.  

They make their point, make me chuckle, and I know whose product I am supposed to go out and buy.

I like Jummy Dean's sausage but this product I am not in the market for.

But it is not the fault of the ad agency.

An ad has gotta catch my eye in less than two seconds, or I just start thinking about something else. I come out of my trance when the commercial is over.

Geico adverts are great.  Am getting a bit tired of the caveman bit though.

Other than those I cannot remember a single commercial.


----------



## Constance (Apr 8, 2007)

Barb, the cow commercials I see are for California cheese. I love them too! 

Quite frankly, I find some of the commercials more entertaining than the scheduled shows.

By the way, I bought Jimmy Dean Sausage long before it was ever advertised on TV.


----------



## Corey123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> I love the one where Mr. Sun is talking with his daughter. Her expressions are priceless..She is soooo cute!!


 


Is that the one where he's making breakfast and he has to be out in the sky to warm up the earth? She IS cute!


----------



## amber (Apr 8, 2007)

Yes I think thats the one uncle bob is referring to, and she is a cutie with all of her questions. I do like the one about the eclipse, they shift about and then the sun asks to schedule another eclipse. Very good adverstising.  Oh and the one as previously mentioned about the mood not being full until he eats 

Moon, sorry for the typo


----------



## middie (Apr 8, 2007)

I keep cracking up when the girl keeps asking " Why" ? lol.
They are cute creative commercials.


----------



## Corey123 (Apr 9, 2007)

I can't stand their product, but I LOVE their commercials. Haha!!


----------



## The Dessert Diva (Apr 9, 2007)

I think right now my favorite commercials are the easy button commercials...oh how I really need one of these. I specailly like the one where the poor office dweeb announces that the printer is out of ink and is instructed to "just shake it" therefore he shakes the entire printer...BWAAAHAHAHAHAAA...funny


----------



## Corey123 (Apr 9, 2007)

I've changed the title of the thread to Jimmy Dean Comercial and Others, since it seems to get posts about other commercials as well.

On that note, I also like the Bush bean commercial where the dog Duke is always trying to get the secret recipe from his master.


----------



## RMS (Apr 9, 2007)

I like the Bush Bean commercials too!  That dog cracks me up!


----------



## BlueCat (Apr 9, 2007)

I think the Jimmy Dean commercials are extremely well done, from the little girl's genuine acting to the soft light and quiet sensibility of a very early hour of the morning.  Very impressive for such an everyday product.

BC


----------



## Corey123 (Apr 10, 2007)

I also like the Perdue commercial where the chairman is reading a Goldilocks book to the school children in their classroom.

A little boy then boldly and abruptly interrupts him and says "Mr. Perdue, Mr. Perdue. That's not how it goes."


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 10, 2007)

but cerial is wet and soggy!
You wouldn't understand; it's a cloud thing, ok?

great series of commercials
as are the geico cavemen and the gecko

as are lots of commercials I enjoy but don't buy the products


----------



## Corey123 (Apr 10, 2007)

I like the Afflack one where the duck flies up into the woman's apartment.

After he gets the bills ready for mailing, she kisses him and he spits off the kiss. That one had me rolling on the floor!! 

Also the one where Chinese food is being delivered.

Doorbell rings. Man in cast: "Chinese is here."

Visitor: "Great! I love duck!!"

The duck drops the money from his beak and chases the delivery guy back to his car!!

I also like the Kissime commercial where the little boy is describing the roller coaster!

"It goes up, up and down!!"


----------

